# ASIO Security Check Wait for Pakistani citizen



## kashxpert (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi guys,


I applied for onshore partner visa 26 months ago, haven't received any response from immigration due to delay in ASIO security check.

I wanna see how many are other like me out there from Pakistan who waiting for their security check and have applied for visa on shore.

Thanks,
Kash


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG so sorry for the wait. Have you made any complaints regarding this?
We've only been waiting three months, 820, Pak too. . . 
Do you have a case officer's email address? 
See my profile and follow the link so we can discuss this further.


----------



## dany 777 (Sep 25, 2013)

In my case its been only 5 months.i am not excepting any news in near future. I am also from Pakistan. But one of my friend from india is waiting since 2011 .when I was coming from pk in 2010, it took 15 months for security check . imagine how much wait you can expect for security check.anyhow good luck for you.


----------



## kashxpert (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Amandy,

I have made complaint with IGIS last month, they reckon everything is going fine with the checks and there are other applicants who are experiencing delays like myself.

No I dont have a case officer, when I asked this question to immigration their response was that once my security checks are completed i will be allocated a case officer, until then just sit tight.

Its so frustrating I can't put it into words, can't buy a house, cant get a decent job etc

My one friend from Pakistan has been waiting for 22 months already and other one for 8 months. That means I am not the only one facing this ridiculous wait.

Regards,
Kash


----------



## kashxpert (Jul 8, 2013)

dany 777 said:


> In my case its been only 5 months.i am not excepting any news in near future. I am also from Pakistan. But one of my friend from india is waiting since 2011 .when I was coming from pk in 2010, it took 15 months for security check . imagine how much wait you can expect for security check.anyhow good luck for you.


Hi Dany 777,

When I was coming from Pak in 2007 it only took like a month, but now its just ridiculous amount of wait for security checks. Hope we all get our visas soon.

Regards,
Kash


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

That is so sad Kash. There is another guy on this forum awaiting 820, from Lebanon, who has been also waiting 26 months. This is ridiculous! 
At the end of the day, we all know deep down what this is all about.


----------



## musti (Mar 19, 2014)

kashxpert said:


> Hi Amandy,
> 
> I have made complaint with IGIS last month, they reckon everything is going fine with the checks and there are other applicants who are experiencing delays like myself.
> 
> ...


man believe me i got same your problem i have been waiting more than 25 month and till now i'm still on bridging visa even they didnt ask for relationship proof or evidence


----------



## kashxpert (Jul 8, 2013)

musti said:


> man believe me i got same your problem i have been waiting more than 25 month and till now i'm still on bridging visa even they didnt ask for relationship proof or evidence


Hi Musti,

Yeah it is frustrating, I applied in Jan 2012 they requested more info for form 80 related to ASIO security checks in Jan 2013, haven't heard back ever since.

They never requested any other evidence etc but I have provided whole lots of them and even did medical and submitted police checks from both countries.

We are being treated worst than criminals in jail, at least they know the length of their sentence, our could be indefinite for all what I know.

Regards,
Kash


----------



## musti (Mar 19, 2014)

kashxpert said:


> Hi Musti,
> 
> Yeah it is frustrating, I applied in Jan 2012 they requested more info for form 80 related to ASIO security checks in Jan 2013, haven't heard back ever since.
> 
> ...


OMG we share same situation i got my acknownlege letter on 25/1/2012 (They never requested any other evidence etc but I have provided whole lots of them and even did medical)


----------



## dany 777 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am really sorry for your guys but we cant do anything in this situation. Just wait for 2 months hopefully you will get good response. And update us if you get any news..

Good luck .


----------



## kashxpert (Jul 8, 2013)

musti said:


> OMG we share same situation i got my acknownlege letter on 25/1/2012 (They never requested any other evidence etc but I have provided whole lots of them and even did medical)


Well in that case please keep me posted if you hear anything from immigration and I will do the same on [email protected]

REGARDS,
KASH


----------



## kashxpert (Jul 8, 2013)

dany 777 said:


> I am really sorry for your guys but we cant do anything in this situation. Just wait for 2 months hopefully you will get good response. And update us if you get any news..
> 
> Good luck .


Yeah mate defiantly will post it here my timeline once I get my visa. And hope it doesn't take this long for you.

Regards,
Kash


----------



## musti (Mar 19, 2014)

kashxpert said:


> Well in that case please keep me posted if you hear anything from immigration and I will do the same on [email protected]
> 
> REGARDS,
> KASH


okey brother i will


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi There Kash! 

Any news from you yet?

You've been waiting too long! How about a protest in front of Parliament House 

Anyone else from Pakistan getting quick approvals? Just want to know if it is all Pakistanis or just some.


----------



## kashxpert (Jul 8, 2013)

Amandy said:


> Hi There Kash!
> 
> Any news from you yet?
> 
> ...


Hey,

NO GOOD NEWS YET!! very upsetting. Don't think few people protesting will have any effect on ASIO process..


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm appalled. How many months now? 
What's your situation?


----------



## musti (Mar 19, 2014)

i have been waiting for almost 29 months and nothing happened yet still doing background check that very ridiculous


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

musti said:


> i have been waiting for almost 29 months and nothing happened yet still doing background check that very ridiculous


That's horrible.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Any updates here ladies and gents?


----------



## brown_camel (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello guys,
I currently hold student visa and i have applied for my Spouse partner visa 820 online on 3rd of spetember 2014 and on 7th of october out of my amazement i got an email from my Case officer requesting more information i.e form 80. Since i thought its gona take ages to have a CO so i was bit lazy but today i have uploaded every thing. Regarding ASIO checks i know alot of people who got there onshore skill based visa approved within 2 months. So how come they are getting asio clearence so quickly and not us?


----------



## brown_camel (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello guys,
I currently hold student visa and i have applied for my Spouse partner visa 820 online on 3rd of spetember 2014 and on 7th of october out of my amazement i got an email from my Case officer requesting more information i.e form 80. Since i thought its gona take ages to have a CO so i was bit lazy but today i have uploaded every thing. Regarding ASIO checks i know alot of people who got there onshore skill based visa approved within 2 months. So how come they are getting asio clearence so quickly and not us?


----------



## brown_camel (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello guys,
I currently hold student visa and i have applied for my Spouse partner visa 820 online on 3rd of spetember 2014 and on 7th of october out of my amazement i got an email from my Case officer requesting more information i.e form 80. Since i thought its gona take ages to have a CO so i was bit lazy but today i have uploaded every thing. Regarding ASIO checks i know alot of people who got there onshore skill based visa approved within 2 months. So how come they are getting asio clearence so quickly and not us?


----------



## mushplush (Jan 27, 2013)

musti said:


> i have been waiting for almost 29 months and nothing happened yet still doing background check that very ridiculous[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm verging on 27 months this Sunday . Kenya 309 visa . It's horrific . Stressful and life destroying . We have 3 kids . Seriously is anything being done to complain or change this ?


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

You serious ??!! 27 months that is too much of waiting !!


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

mushplush said:


> musti said:
> 
> 
> > i have been waiting for almost 29 months and nothing happened yet still doing background check that very ridiculous[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

EDT
I think he's offshore because he mentioned visa subclass 309 and thats definitely offshore !


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

mushplush said:


> musti said:
> 
> 
> > i have been waiting for almost 29 months and nothing happened yet still doing background check that very ridiculous[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

